# Install Windows 10 in Virtualbox 4.3.30 hangs



## eiselekd (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

Did anyone manage to install Windows 10 Guest in Virtualbox 4.3.30 on a FreeBSD 10.2 host?
I get to the the first splash screen but then Virtualbox spins at 100% CPU load and nothing happens...

Greetings Konrad.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 31, 2015)

Windows 10 is better supported since VirtualBox 5.0 release.

https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/oracle-vm-virtualbox-5-070915.html


----------



## eiselekd (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there a VirtualBox 5.0 port somewhere that I could download and try to compile?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 31, 2015)

eiselekd said:


> Is there a VirtualBox 5.0 port somewhere that I could download and try to compile?


Not at this time. I'm sure a port is being worked on. When it would be ready however, I have no idea. You could ask in the freebsd-virtualization mailing list.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, the same question was raised in the freebsd-emulation mailing list. Note that this port is not finished yet (WIP)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2015-August/012758.html


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure if this is still useful but I have been running Windows 10 quite successfully for a while now. FreeBSD 10.2 with Virtualbox from ports.

One change I had to make was to attach the virtual vdi disk to the IDE controller and not SATA. Attaching the disk to SATA invariably hangs the guest. This is true for both my Windows 10 and Linux VMs. Can you give this a try? Good luck.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi topcat,

I want to try this but with VirtualBox 5.0 release on FreeBSD. Take in mind that first is necessary to porting the latest VirtualBox release.

Currently it isn't in the roadmap, so it's worth to ask in the freebsd-virtualization mailing list.


----------

